# Vista will not sleep....



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

Hey all, 

My Pc will not go to sleep for me.

I click the sleep button and it kills off for about 60 seconds then fires right back up.

I have closed every non-crucial running process and everything else looks fine...

just wont stay asleep.........:upset: 

thoughts?


----------



## Yvon (Oct 18, 2006)

captainbarred said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My Pc will not go to sleep for me.
> 
> ...



I've been a beta tester and I had that problem since day one! 
I have vista ultimate, up update the bios I have all the windows update and I have the exact same problem as you. 

Sorry I can't help you but it's been over 6 months that I look for the problem! 

If you find an answer please let me know!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
Why do you want that "baby" to hibernate? Guess you'll have to wait for a "super nanny" patch from M$ :smile: 

Nicholas


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

thanks for the responces.

its a dell box, got it with a good coupon:wink: 

but its freakin load at night!!!

It works if I log off then hibernate though...

I guess that works for the time being...


----------



## cs006b (Dec 28, 2005)

I found this on the Microsoft Vista support forum:

_"This problem occurs when this USB device is connected to the UHCI host controller. This problem occurs even when the system BIOS reports that the UHCI host controller supports the wake from sleep functionality.

WORKAROUND
To work around this problem, plug the USB device into an Enhanced Host Controller Interface (EHCI) host controller."_

Might I have an EHCI on my PC or is this something I need to purchase? I have a wireless keyboard and wonder if the USB receiver is to blame for my new PC's insomnia problem.

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Fungi008 (Nov 13, 2007)

I had the same problem: After choosing sleep, Vista would reanimate on its own 1 to 10 seconds later. Annoying!

For me the trick was to realize that perhaps something was waking the computer up – and then to tell Vista to ignore it. It was both my (1) mouse and (2) Vista's dumb multimedia sharing option.

Mouse: Easy solution (often posted elsewhere). Shut it up. Do this:
Control Panel -> Device Manager -> Mice -> Right-click your specific mouse -> Properties -> Power Management tab -> uncheck "Allow this device to wake the computer"

Vista's dumb multimedia sharing option: More complex (and I don't think anyone else has posted it). Do this:
Control Panel -> Power Options -> If "High Performance" is selected, choose something else, like "Balanced" (I don't know why this works) -> Change plan settings (for the chosen power plan) -> Change advanced power settings -> Scroll down to Multimedia settings -> Choose "Allow the computer to sleep"

My, won't your computer feel much more rested, and your power bill will go down to boot.


----------



## Yvon (Oct 18, 2006)

both tricks didn't work here


----------



## jstar (Dec 7, 2007)

If your computer came with the finger print reader, uncheck the "allow this device to wake up..." from the device properties. Did the trick for me.


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi!
Your system is a Dell...and that too with vista....hmmm.....too many issues with vista...

Posisble causes:
Wireless router
external devices
Screensaver ( try disabling it)
Power management settings in bios ( tap F2 at Dell logo as system restarts...then go to power management...change settings from S3 to S1 or S1 to S3..whichever is selected)

Also would like to mention that the solutions above provided by Fungi008 have worked in most of the cases.


If nothing works then just go for os reinstallation and then try.


----------



## kewl1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Fungi008 said:


> I had the same problem: After choosing sleep, Vista would reanimate on its own 1 to 10 seconds later. Annoying!
> 
> For me the trick was to realize that perhaps something was waking the computer up – and then to tell Vista to ignore it. It was both my (1) mouse and (2) Vista's dumb multimedia sharing option.
> 
> ...


----------



## kewl1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you realize what a freakin geniosity you are? I have been tortured by this problem since I got my new computer in December. It's a very expensive HP Blackbird. It's noisy as hell and must consume megawatts of power. The Blackbird people who are real idiots would not even discuss with me just saying that I would have to wait for an MS fix. I have searched the net for months. Your tip regarding the mpouse setting did the trick. So simple!! Thank you sooo much


----------



## protiusmime (Aug 11, 2008)

I had same problem. Did a lot of reading and found my *solution:*

The network controller has to be turned off during sleep/power save mode.

Do this:
Go to your Device Manager.
Right click on the Network Controller
Select Properties
Click on the Power Management tab
Check the "Allow computer to turn this device off to save power"

Hope this solves your issue.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif


----------



## filipingerm (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you very much, *Fungi008 *and *protiusmime*. Your solutions fixed the problem for me. I can finally lay my Vista to rest.
ray:


----------

